# Va hunter headed to New England next fall with two buddies



## tut (Jan 17, 2004)

Two years ago I hunted with an outfitter in the New England area and had a super time. More pheasants than I've ever seen in my life at one time. Getting a limit was almost too easy (we were there the first week of the season). However we were unable to locate any Huns or Sharptails. Wondering how the population compared this past year in that area with two years ago. Also, how is your winter so far, or is the ongoing drought a bigger concern?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi tut, welcome aboard! The drought is a major concern for all game species in the coming year. We haven't had bitter cold too many days in SE ND, but the nothern half is getting it's share of snow and cold. In eastern ND the sharptail seem to be doing better than ever and the huns are coming back. I see the usual suspects on the road evey morning on my way to the coffee shop.


----------



## tut (Jan 17, 2004)

We hunted with Hunting for Humanity over in New England area. Loads of birds to say the least. Glad to hear the winter has been good so far, but can't imagine how birds yall might have if you can ever get some decent percepitation. Can honestly say I've never seen the quantity of birds as I saw two years ago, and most seemed like first year birds.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Saw a flock of about 20 sharptails in Cass county (north of 94) last month.

Surprize, surprize.


----------

